# Wanted Ski area December 27-jan 3



## MICHASII (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi
Last minute chance to take family skiing Utah , Tahoe, Whistler, I am interested would consider New England as well.
thanks in advance for help


----------



## funtime (Dec 18, 2014)

TradingPlaces.com has ski rentals in Park City over the holidays.


----------

